# Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit T-Com Speedport W920V



## PamAndersonFan (1. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand das Gerät im Einsatz und kann etwas über Probleme oder so berichten ??

Bin am überlegen mir dieses Gerät zu holen, da es das VDSL Modem integriert hat.


----------



## razerman666 (13. Juli 2009)

Nimm dir nur etwas Zeit bei der EInrichtung. Hab´s bei Bekannten für DSL eingerichtet und da hab ich so ne gute Stunde für 3 Rechner gebraucht. Das Teil ist gar nicht schlecht nur die Benutzerführung/Beschreibung könnte etwas besser sein. Besonders WLan. Über Probleme kann ich nichts schreiben. Es läuft alles wie es soll.


----------



## PamAndersonFan (15. Juli 2009)

Yo, Danke !!!!

Hab das Gerät nun auch eine knappe Woche im Einsatz. Die automatische Konfiguration klappt nicht, aber sonst läuft es wirklich gut.

Die Werte mit dem internen VDSL - Modem sind um einiges besser als vorher mit dem externen Modem und einer FritzBox 7270.

Ich kann das Gerät nur empfehlen....


----------

